# Lima Area Fishing News?



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello all, I travel to Lima regularly to visit my parents and occasionally fish with my dad. I told my dad that I would post a message on the forum so that I could give him some tips on where to go (he isn't very computer saavy). I was wondering if anyone is having any luck around the Lima area these days. Last time I was there about 3 weeks ago, the water at Twin Lakes was waaaay down and the water temps at all the public waters were still pretty cold. Thanks, I appreciate any help.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

no luck personally so far. have been out twice in boat once ferg once lost creek.


----------



## CatfishObliterator (Apr 29, 2010)

I havent had any luck myself either around lima, but then again ive only been to Lima Lake and Lost Creek a couple times each this year.

Lima Lake has some nice bass, when i went last week when the water temp was kinda warm before we got that rain. As i was arriving there was a guy leaving and i asked if he had done any good and he said he caught a 6lb largemouth on a texas rig motor oil colored pastic worm.

Hope they do something about the massive amount of weeds in lima lake sometime soon, i'd like to do some catfishing(tight line) there


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Im hearin the crappy are starting at both st marys and indian lake. Specifically the pads at indian lake, on the north side.

Caught 5 cats in 1.5 hours at st marys sunday from the north side. All kinda small though.

Others were sayin saugeye started back up last week at indian lake, but that was before the crazy weather.

good luck!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

The crappie bite at Lima lake has to be on right now or close to it anyhow. Actually the crappie bite in general should be on soon if not now.


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

Live in Lima here. The crappie haven't turned on in the reservoirs quite yet. The water temp has only been around 53 degrees. Around here when the kids are getting out of school for the summer that is the best time. Indian is absolutely HOT right now. The pads are definitely on and boat lifts are producing some good fish as well. If you have never fished a boat lift you are missing out. The metal absorbs heat and the females can rub their bellies to loosen the eggs easier on the smooth surface.
Grand Lake St. Mary's is producing good fish now. A legitimate 15" was caught Thursday by a buddy of mine however I still wouldn't eat any of them.
Small males are being caught in the reservoirs but it will be awhile before the females move up strong. Keep us posted on how you do!!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My wife and I spent about 2 hours on Bresler last night, tolling crankbaits and worm harnesses around the perimeter in search of walleye. We had our hands full fighting the wind, and unfortunately we got :S. It was good to see the water level back up where it should be. According to the fish finder, the water temperature was 57-58 degrees last night.


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for keeping this post alive! I'm sure things will pick up in Lima soon. Talked to my dad this weekend and he told me he fished the reservoirs with nothing buy small fish to show for it...small bluegills and small crappie. Knowing my dad he's fishing with wax worms right now. I'll be up there this weekend for mother's day and I'll get him out fishing, report soon to follow. He also told me he's been staying away from Twin Lakes because somebody drowned and the body is still missing ???? Maybe SouthernPro you could clarify this??


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

should be out Wednesday. will let ya all know.


----------



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

Lindawan said:


> Thanks for keeping this post alive! I'm sure things will pick up in Lima soon. Talked to my dad this weekend and he told me he fished the reservoirs with nothing buy small fish to show for it...small bluegills and small crappie. Knowing my dad he's fishing with wax worms right now. I'll be up there this weekend for mother's day and I'll get him out fishing, report soon to follow. He also told me he's been staying away from Twin Lakes because somebody drowned and the body is still missing ???? Maybe SouthernPro you could clarify this??


Not Twin Lakes, but Lost Creek Reservoir.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought "twin lakes" was on bluelick,just before RR underpass? Are Metz. and Ferg. called that also?


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

Lindawan said:


> Thanks for keeping this post alive! I'm sure things will pick up in Lima soon. Talked to my dad this weekend and he told me he fished the reservoirs with nothing buy small fish to show for it...small bluegills and small crappie. Knowing my dad he's fishing with wax worms right now. I'll be up there this weekend for mother's day and I'll get him out fishing, report soon to follow. He also told me he's been staying away from Twin Lakes because somebody drowned and the body is still missing ???? Maybe SouthernPro you could clarify this??


The "supposed" drowning happened at Lost Creek Reservoir. This story is really shady right now and the last I heard there is no body found. Twin Lakes is OK to fish, but watch for the snakes!!!


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

fxs said:


> I thought "twin lakes" was on bluelick,just before RR underpass? Are Metz. and Ferg. called that also?


Twin Lakes is located on Shawnee St. in Bath Twp. just South of the treatment plant. Metzger and Ferguson are on Reservoir Rd. South of the Proctor Gamble Plant.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

caught some nice channel cats bank fishing on ferg. tonight, nothing big though


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

The body was recovered Tuesday morning at Lost Creek Reservoir. It was a 33 yr. old man. Please pray for his family and him.


----------



## Silver Spyder (May 30, 2008)

I fished fergusons last night and caught about 25 Crappies with 8 keepers (over 9") in about an hour. They were hitting small jigs about 6ft deep on the back side by Lady Dies, just off of the Iron staris.. You can see them all over the bank spawning. they are biting good right now.. 


Jeremy


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Headed up to Lima on Saturday. Are they still hitting at ferguson? Has anyone had any luck with any bass?


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

My son fished Ferguson Thursday and brought home 45 keepers to clean between 9" and 11". The winds kept him off of there over the weekend.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

You meant your sonS,or your son and his friend...right? 9" and 30 applies to Ferguson!


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes my son and his friend....


----------



## slippy20052000 (Aug 3, 2008)

went to kendricks woods and fished the pod this mornig right after the rain used top water and killed them 11 bass in 2 hrs then elida school showed up for a field trip nothing big but it was fun


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Fished Lima Lake last Saturday. Caught 1 11 inch crappie, the rest were dinks. 3 small perch, and I do mean very small. endless small gills and a small cat. it was fun just hookin into something there, without dragging in abunch of weeds. I believe that this is the best I've seen Lima Lake in years. As for crappie, head to IL. Thats the crappie's paradise.


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to ferguson (south side), caught 10 & a guy gave me 4 crappie. the bite was a little later than I anticipated. It was around dark before they really started to hit. May go back for seconds tonight or try my luck at Indian Lake.


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

slippy20052000 said:


> went to kendricks woods and fished the pod this mornig right after the rain used top water and killed them 11 bass in 2 hrs then elida school showed up for a field trip nothing big but it was fun


Im going to kendrick tomorrow....hope its good bitin!!


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

SouthernPro said:


> My son fished Ferguson Thursday and brought home 45 keepers to clean between 9" and 11". The winds kept him off of there over the weekend.


What bait did he use and how deep??


----------



## slippy20052000 (Aug 3, 2008)

well went to bresslers today and the white bass r starting to hit caught 5 of them on the 2nd pump house and 2 smallies around the 1st pump house all and all it was findlly a good day out there


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

Buddy was walking Breslers the other day and caught 85 white bass, lots of smallmouth including a 6.8#!!!! They fished the wind blown side with 1/8 oz. yellow rooster tails. If there is no wind..... stay home.


----------



## slippy20052000 (Aug 3, 2008)

any one been out lately tring to figure out where they r biting


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

SouthernPro said:


> Buddy was walking Breslers the other day and caught 85 white bass, lots of smallmouth including a 6.8#!!!! They fished the wind blown side with 1/8 oz. yellow rooster tails. If there is no wind..... stay home.


Bresslers once had the state record Smallie.
A 6.8# fish from an inland lake or reservoir is a PIG!

Bresslers, Fergueson, and Metzgers all have big smallies. A good old friend of mine who has since passed away always caught HUGE smallies early, early in the mornings using soft craws at all three of these lakes.


----------



## dandan50 (Mar 7, 2009)

5.9 smallmouth on soft craws lost creek


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Been fishing in Lima on and off for the past week. Mainly stuck to the bank at Twin Lakes near P&G, fished soft craws, trout worms, and wax worms under slip bobbers. It seemed like the catfish have moved into the shallows again and are spooking some of the fish. My dad and I couldn't keep them off the line, but I can't complain, catfish are a fun fight. Its especially of entertaining watching my dad fight them with his ultralight rod and hearing his drag scream. Good luck and thanks again to all of you keeping the thread alive.


----------



## CatfishObliterator (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all, last week i was at lima lake and lost creek everyday bass fishing, didnt do much of any good at lima lake, and neither was anyone else i talked to.

But lost creek i did ok for a couple days, on monday i caught 6 largemouth bass and 1 smallmouth on my top water hardbaits, all ranging from 1-4lb, and tuesday i caught 3.

Did anyone else see that huge dead walleye that washed up on the bank over on that metal structure side at lima lake? that thing had to be atleast 7-9lb, i didnt think they got that big in there.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

CatfishObliterator said:


> Hi all, last week i was at lima lake and lost creek everyday bass fishing, didnt do much of any good at lima lake, and neither was anyone else i talked to.
> 
> But lost creek i did ok for a couple days, on monday i caught 6 largemouth bass and 1 smallmouth on my top water hardbaits, all ranging from 1-4lb, and tuesday i caught 3.
> 
> Did anyone else see that huge dead walleye that washed up on the bank over on that metal structure side at lima lake? that thing had to be atleast 7-9lb, i didnt think they got that big in there.


prolly saugeye not walleye. and yea i caught a beast out of there last year.


----------



## boatacious (Jul 19, 2009)

as lima lake been doing any good in regards of shore fishing? or any lima area places


----------

